# Looking for a manual for my supermax YCM 1 1/2 VS mill I just bought.



## caddguy (Jun 13, 2017)

I just bought a 1 1/2 VS for 950.00 that is in really good shape. Going 5 hrs to pick it up Friday.
Any ideas where I can find a pdf copy of the manual for this beast?

Thanks,
Dave


----------



## dlane (Jun 13, 2017)

I have it in iBooks but can't figure out how to send it , think I googled and found it 
SuperMaxHighPerformancePumpIG, Is the title.   Don't know why it says pump but it is for the vs


----------



## DAT510 (Jun 13, 2017)

dlane, if you are on Mac you can just select the unopened iBook and drag it on to the desktop.  From there you can do want ever you want with it.  (Btw, it will still leave the iBook copy intact)  If you are on an iPhone, you can just use the "share" icon, from the open iBook  (Looks like a page with an upward arrow) to email or print the iBook.


----------



## dlane (Jun 13, 2017)

I'm using what sounds like a feminine product, mini
It won't drag or share 





Looks like it did somthing
Thanks 510


----------



## dlane (Jun 13, 2017)

Guess not


----------



## DAT510 (Jun 13, 2017)

For some reason, the forum software appears not to let one attach pdf files to a posting, but you can upload them to the Manuals section, and then put the link in your posting.

You can post it here:   http://www.hobby-machinist.com/reso...-catalogs-drawings-alpha-sorted-by-badge.435/


----------



## caddguy (Jun 13, 2017)

Not seeing it yet...
I googled just as you mentioned ,
I couldn't find anything but pump manuals.....


----------

